# Help Help Help



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

just got a 2002 wagon today with 90,000 miles on it and i was wondering what parts i would need too keep it running because i got it in a semi decent shape. Im on a bit of a tight budget so i was wondering if anyone could tell me what parts would be the most essential to swap out that arent too expensive.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Has the timing belt been done? You cannot just look at it and tell. It involves the water pump, tensioner, tensioner roller, idler roller and timing belt at a minimum. The serpentine belt and tensioner are generally done at the same time. 

If you can DIY, then the costs are about $425 for the Blau ultimate kit and you can rent the specialty tools needed.


----------



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

aight cool, does the brand name matter much on the tensioners, roller, pump, etc or do they last about the same length of time?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

In this case, get quality. I use AutoZ, Advan, etc for many parts, just not these. Get them from a reputable place that deals with VW's. Get a water pump with a metal impeller, less potential for issues.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

X2 on making absolutely sure the timing belt/water pump system is in tip top shape...if anythiny (WP, tensioner/idler rollers) siezes here you're looking at repairs that cost more than the car is worth!
If you don't have bulletproof evidence that this job was done @ 75K miles when it was supposed to be done...do it ASAP!...Do not use Chinese knock off parts!...and if you have a shop do it..make sure they quote you for complete job..not just "Change timing belt"....and give you the old parts to prove they changed TB, tensioner, tensioner rolller, idler roller, waterpump..and thermostat (its right next to WP and since you're in there..change that too...only about a $30 part)...also have em change front snub motor mount...its a 2 min job and a $10 part that is ez with front end of car moved forward to "workshop" position when doing TB work!....Shops around here charge about $800-1000 to do this..dealers $1200-1400...because you have to move whole nose of car B4 you can even start working on the TB change itself. Other things to look at....cheaper and ezier to fix...PCV system..this clogs up and causes major oil leakage....little vaccum hoses..these run air injection "Kombi valves", the intake manifold tuning flat etc..and if they crack 'n leak..you get CEL's for low seondary air injection etc....Cheap to fix..just takes time....Side motor mounts worth a look..they are hydrostatic and leak fluid and collapse...again..$50 or so each..but time to change is high so $500 repair at dealers here....good luck with the car!:thumbup:


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

- Brakes & pads (if needed)
- Brake fluid flush
- Air filter
- Plugs
- Fuel filter
- Tranny flush (with filter)
- Rear diff if you have a 4-motion
- Coolant flush - this should have been done with the timing belt (if it was done already)
- Engine oil and filter

These are just the basics. I would do all those so that you at least have a baseline to start from. You never know how previous car owners treat their cars.


----------



## dedbeatrk (Sep 20, 2010)

well bad news, dealer tried to sell me a lemon with the passat so I gave it back and got a b5 A4 instead but ill take all your advice and convert it into audi. Aight time to get started


----------

